# Game 1: Heat @ Pacers



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

http://www.nba.com/heat/history/mia_v_ind.html





















HEAT vs Indiana @ Conseco Fieldhouse – May 6, 2004 – 9:00 PM ET
TV: TNT
Radio: WIOD 610 AM, WBZT 1230 AM, WACC 830 AM (Spanish) 
Series Notes: Indiana swept the regular season series with the HEAT, 3-0, in 2003-04. The Pacers lead the all-time series 37-22, holding a 25-5 regular season record in Indiana. The HEAT hold a 17-12 edge in regular season games played in Miami. The two clubs have never faced each other in the postseason previously.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

game-time


Go Heat!


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

i hope we come out and start well. Pacers might not be that sharp agter 11 days off.....if they arent sharp, we need to take advantge when there is time to......


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

Artest is gonna play!!!


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

ewwww Tinsley should shave his back hair.....it looks like Carlos Boozer is hiding behind him


----------



## RoyWilliams (May 25, 2003)

Good luck guys.


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

And1 for Wade on the 1st play!!!


----------



## RoyWilliams (May 25, 2003)

Sweet shot by Wade and 1.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Wade starts it off AND1!


Foul on Tinsley

and the Heat take an early 3-0 lead


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

WADE! 

That guy is nuts.


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

Quick foul on Foster!!!


----------



## RoyWilliams (May 25, 2003)

Even though he isnt hitting, i like the way Odom is attacking.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

I don't like Odom forcing these shots early


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

Caron hit his 1st jumper!!!

Good to see!!!


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

Odom and JO are both WAY off at the start


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

late foul call on Grant....

Heat up 5-2


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Caron is hitting jumpers! It's a damn good thing to see


----------



## RoyWilliams (May 25, 2003)

Butler hits another with the assist from Odom.


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

When I look at how this game is going, the Heat dont look outmatched that much. 

I wonder how many games they would have won with Butler and Wade healthy for the whole season.


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

U cant let Tinsley hit 3's!!!

He sucks!!!


----------



## RoyWilliams (May 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>HEATLUNATIC</b>!
> U cant let Tinsley hit 3's!!!
> 
> He sucks!!!


The funny part is when the announcer goes they dont want anyone shooting from the outside unless its Reggie, and then Tinsley hits nothin but net.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

imagine us healthy and with a legit center....

Grant is a warrior...but he's still only 6'9"


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

why is it a foul if Foster is going over our back?


----------



## RoyWilliams (May 25, 2003)

Miami better watch out on the fouls.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

7-7 now


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Caron_Butler</b>!
> why is it a foul if Foster is going over our back?


because foster is on the Pacers


----------



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Caron_Butler</b>!
> why is it a foul if Foster is going over our back?


Foster gets away with going over the back more than any player in the NBA. They never call it, so you guys might as well get used to it. He has gone over the back a couple times though.


----------



## RoyWilliams (May 25, 2003)

9-7 as JO hits a long jumper.


----------



## RoyWilliams (May 25, 2003)

And theres another foul.


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

The refs are gonna kill us with fouls!!!


----------



## RoyWilliams (May 25, 2003)

Haslem hits it and gets fouled. Gotta like to see that. 10-9 Miami


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

this is already starting to look exactly like the last time we faced the Pacers....when we got outshot at the ft line 40 sumthin to 12 or 14.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Haslem gets the board (even with Foster over his back) and puts it up for the bucket and the foul.......

Haslem hits the FT

Heat up 10-9


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

Thats 2 fouls on Foster!!!

That should help us on the boards!!!


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

we better hope Skip plays like he did in the regular season or we're in trouble....Eddie is out for the rest of the quarter atleast with 2 fouls now....


----------



## RoyWilliams (May 25, 2003)

Yeah it doesnt look to good foul wise, with Eddie and Grant both having two early.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

hahah Artest drives his shoulder into Haslem and it's a foul.....good stuff....knock his *** on the floor and ask him how his migrane is...


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

10-10


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Jeff Foster sometimes makes me so mad. He is an obvious butcher and thinks he never commits a foul. C'mon Jeff, you are scrumming out there. Don't think they won't call fouls on you. :no:


----------



## RoyWilliams (May 25, 2003)

Id rather see Foster in then Harrington.


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

Why didnt Haslem dunk that???:devil:


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

I'd rather see Harrington than Foster


----------



## RoyWilliams (May 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>HEATLUNATIC</b>!
> Why didnt Haslem dunk that???:devil:


I sent Caron a message saying the same exact thing.


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

Skip missed an open 3!!!

Thats not gonna get it done!!!


----------



## Accord (Dec 23, 2003)

Udonis really needs to start throwing it down instead of these terrible baby hooks. He's such a powerful dunker when he wants to be, he needs to take advantage of his power in games.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Haslem got fouled on the fast break dunk.....but of course....no call


a 6'9 NBA player doesnt miss a dunk like that without getting fouled...


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Harrington got T'd up for arguing with Stan Van


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

Harrington got a T for talkn **** to SVG!!!


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

lol @ Harrington


just like ron artest last year...why cant these indiana players stay off our coaches


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

we gotta make the bunnies.....


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

Haslem make em or stop shooting em


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

...or give him the foul call


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

Why is Haslem taking so many shots???

Wade and Odom need to take those shots!!!


----------



## RoyWilliams (May 25, 2003)

Your not Parker Alston, dont take shots like that.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

why did Odom take a 3:upset:


----------



## RoyWilliams (May 25, 2003)

21-11, better do something.


----------



## MiamiHeat03 (Mar 28, 2003)

well we expected this...


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

attack the basket or we'll get beat by 35


----------



## RoyWilliams (May 25, 2003)

Miami is as cold as ice. Shooting 17%.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Odom is going to the locker room.....


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

I expected you guys to put up a better fight than this. Lets just hope your slumping right now. Must be pretty tired too, no real break between series.


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

23-15 Pacers at the end of 1!!!


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

23-15 Pacers at the end of the 1st


As bad as we played after our hot start....we're lucky to only be down by 8


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Caron_Butler</b>!
> a 6'9 NBA player doesnt miss a dunk like that without getting fouled...


Haslem is definitely not 6'9. If he was he would have been drafted in the first round. He is closer to 6'7 than 6'9.


----------



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)

The positives that first quarter showed is that you guys can hang with Miami. The only problem is you guys can't buy a bucket. Make half of those shots and the Heat could very well be winning this game.


----------



## Accord (Dec 23, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>R-Star</b>!
> I expected you guys to put up a better fight than this. Lets just hope your slumping right now. Must be pretty tired too, no real break between series.


Just wait until the Heat come back home. What you're seeing right now really is nothing out of the ordinary, it's typical Miami Heat road basketball.

At home we play like the Lakers, on the road we play like the Hawks or Wizards, lol.


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>R-Star</b>!
> I expected you guys to put up a better fight than this. Lets just hope your slumping right now. Must be pretty tired too, no real break between series.


2 of our starters (one of which happens to be our best interior defender) are in foul trouble!!!


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>R-Star</b>!
> I expected you guys to put up a better fight than this. Lets just hope your slumping right now. Must be pretty tired too, no real break between series.


We are cold right now.......I just hope we keep this game close....


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

we gotta keep it within reach....we're playing without 2 starters....as long as we play smart until they get back we can be ok....


----------



## RoyWilliams (May 25, 2003)

Nice 3 to start by Jones.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Jones for 3333333333333


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Odom is getting stiches on his chin in the locker room


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

E.J. for 3!!!

Odom is getting stitches again!!!


----------



## RoyWilliams (May 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Caron_Butler</b>!
> Odom is getting stiches on his chin in the locker room


Did he get them in his eyebrow the last series?


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

hahha Malik Allen over Artest.....and he throws his arm off him......

:laugh:


----------



## Accord (Dec 23, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Hong Kong Fooey</b>!
> 
> 
> Haslem is definitely not 6'9. If he was he would have been drafted in the first round. He is closer to 6'7 than 6'9.


The first round? He wasn't even drafted at all. After college he went and played basketball in Europe for one year and then out of the blue he got a call from Riley wanting to sign him. 

He's an undrafted rookie and there's a reason for it. He was a BIG guy in college before he came to the Heat, and by big I don't mean physically fit. The guy was huge, he was like 300+ pounds and almost as big as Tractor Trailor, when he never got drafted after college and went to Europe he really started working out and knew he would have to get rid of the fat and put on some muscle if he ever wanted to make it to the NBA. So he got into shape and became a star over in Europe and that's when Riley took notice and signed him.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Haslem needs to keep playing strong inside....if he can contribute like Grant does on D, we'd be in very good shape


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Accord</b>!
> 
> 
> The first round? He wasn't even drafted at all. After college he went and played basketball in Europe for one year and then out of the blue he got a call from Riley wanting to sign him.
> ...


I know he wasn't drafted at all. He was also not 300 lbs at Florida. That is a fabrication on your part. He may have been 275 but never 300. He was always undersized playing for the Gators. If he was 6'9 instead of 6'7 he would have been a first round pick in the NBA. Those two inches are huge in terms of draftability. Glad to see Haslem stick as he was a heckuva player at Florida.


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

E.J. missing ft's!!!:uhoh:


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

we'll have hack-a-Eddie if he doesn't start hitting FTs


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

wow Malik Allen isn't good..............:no:

I can tip that ball in


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

we have to start hitting our shots inside


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Wow Rafer to the bucket.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

that's a ***** call for Jermaine........tell him to hit the weight room so he can bang down low instead of flopping all over the place


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

BS foul on B.G. and then he gets a T!!!


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

Grant with his thrid already....its Haslem time again


and a tech on Brian.......


----------



## RoyWilliams (May 25, 2003)

Hopefully Haslem steps it up.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

BG should be mad......he shouldn't get fouls called because he's stronger than Jermaine.....

Shaq pushes people off the block and it's not a foul....why is that a foul on Grant?


----------



## MiamiHeat03 (Mar 28, 2003)

we cannot affor to get Techincals tonight.

We dont the Pacers to go on a big lead!


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

in his fourth game vs. the heat ron artest is 3-50 from the floor with 300 free throws. he's shooting like 5% but avg'ing 20 points a game. 

hay now, heat look good, indy nuttin but ref mongers. we keep it close and win this at the end! hahaha i love the way this game is going! pacers have made like 4 shots from the field


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

Is that Harringtons 3rd foul???


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Odom hits 1

Heat only down 4


----------



## RoyWilliams (May 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>HEATLUNATIC</b>!
> Is that Harringtons 3rd foul???


Yup


----------



## RoyWilliams (May 25, 2003)

Oneal and Foster both have two, Harrington has 3.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Pacers Foul Trouble

Harrington 3
O'Neal 2
Foster 2
Tinsley 2


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

Odom has to get going


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

3:30 left

34-32 pacers


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

welll i guess if you cry to refs you get the call........................Artest to the FT line


----------



## MiamiHeat03 (Mar 28, 2003)

Artest is killing us!!!!!


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

Wade needs to drive and dish!!!


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Heat Foul Trouble

Grant 3
Caron 2
Jones 2
Wade 2


----------



## RoyWilliams (May 25, 2003)

Odom is the only one staying out of foul trouble for you guys:
Wade, EJ, Butler=2
Grant=3


----------



## RoyWilliams (May 25, 2003)

Well i got caught up in watching Friends but thats over now so i can watch the rest of the game now.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

39-34 Pacers 

2 mins left in half


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

Tinsley for 3 again?!?!:upset:


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

44-36 with a minute left


----------



## RoyWilliams (May 25, 2003)

Odom gets hacked but no call.


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

No foul on Odom???

If that was Artest he would be at the line!!!


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

no respect for the Heat as usual.................


----------



## RoyWilliams (May 25, 2003)

Bender hits the jumper, 46-36 Pacers at the half.


----------



## Midnight_Marauder (Dec 1, 2003)

Pacers up by 10 at half......Just as I thought.......


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

36-46 Pacers at the half!!!


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

46-36 at half....


I'd be closer if we got the same calls as most teams do


----------



## MiamiHeat03 (Mar 28, 2003)

it'll be closer if we actually hit some shots!!!!

Many chances and still they miss!


----------



## MarioChalmers (Mar 26, 2004)

Dammit! Well, look on the bright side, if you take the betting odds into consideration (+11) Miami is leading by one.


----------



## RoyWilliams (May 25, 2003)

If you only saw the shooting %, youd think Miami would be losing by more. 32%FG, 20% 3pt, and 77% FTs.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Assists: Heat 8-7
Rebounds: Pacers 23-22
Turnovers Heat 7-Pacers 10
Steals Miami 4-3
Blocks Pacers 4-1
Fast Brk Pts Miami 3-0


----------



## SKiP (Jan 28, 2004)

look at these comparisons

c. butler - artest
odom - oneal
grant - foster
skip - tinsley
e. jones - r. miller
haslem - harrington
wade - f. jones
malik allen - croshere
r. butler - bender

these are sorta similar players


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

O'Neal doesnt have to dribble to make a move in the post....amazing...he is jesus


----------



## RoyWilliams (May 25, 2003)

Tinsley with his 3rd 3.


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

Another 3 for Tinsley!!!


----------



## RoyWilliams (May 25, 2003)

Not the way the Heat wanted to start.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

"Baron Davis is injured" has been replaced with "the Heat must be fatigued from the last series" as the most overused comment by the announcers


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

51-36 Heat


we're gonna get blown out if we dont start playing better soon


----------



## MarioChalmers (Mar 26, 2004)

Damn those Pacers, damn those pacers to hell!


----------



## MiamiHeat03 (Mar 28, 2003)

The Miami Heat just cant make a shot.

Wade needs to stop being so much of a Point guard he needs to post up more and take shots.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

oh geez i can hear it now.....

"Reggie Miller is playing hurt" blah blah blah blah


----------



## MiamiHeat03 (Mar 28, 2003)

okay enough i am OUT.

Good luck Miami atleast try a comeback.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

skip for 3

Heat down 20


----------



## Midnight_Marauder (Dec 1, 2003)

Got it down to 60-40 with that 3....here comes that Heat comeback......


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

atleast Skip is playing good now....


----------



## RoyWilliams (May 25, 2003)

Butler to the line for two.


----------



## RoyWilliams (May 25, 2003)

Nice lil run by Miami.


----------



## MarioChalmers (Mar 26, 2004)

We cut the lead down to 12 end of 3rd! Woohoo! Let's go Heat!


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

wade got fouled.....but of course...another no call


----------



## Midnight_Marauder (Dec 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Caron_Butler</b>!
> wade got fouled.....but of course...another no call


You are playing against the #1 seed on their home court and you guys think you are gonna get calls?........


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

so the #1 teams in both conferences should advance right


----------



## RoyWilliams (May 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>reisedogg</b>!
> 
> 
> You are playing against the #1 seed on their home court and you guys think you are gonna get calls?........


Well you shouldnt not get the calls for that reason.


----------



## RoyWilliams (May 25, 2003)

Time out Indiana as Miami cuts it to 9.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

bang bang


miami comes back


----------



## Midnight_Marauder (Dec 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Caron_Butler</b>!
> so the #1 teams in both conferences should advance right


Dude you guys will get calls in your house too.....it is just part of the game.....always has been always will be......


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

wanna bet that we still don't get calls in our house?


we didnt get calls last series and we were the higher seed---we've got a bunch of young guys who get little respect from officials


----------



## RoyWilliams (May 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Caron_Butler</b>!
> bang bang
> 
> 
> miami comes back


Is that you Cactus Jack?


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

Freddie Jones :dead:


----------



## Midnight_Marauder (Dec 1, 2003)

Did you see that ball movement boys.......That is why we will win this series......


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

great call.....Freddie Jones drives out of control and theres a phantom call on Lamar Odom.....


no respect at all


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

Caron put the Indiana avatar... Bring back the curse!


----------



## RoyWilliams (May 25, 2003)

Tinsley for 3, again.


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

Have I ever expressed my hatred for Jamaal Tinsley?


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

can someone tell me 


#1 why Malik Allen is even playing

#2 why he's guarding Jermaine


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

good thing is, theyre shooting 50% from 3 point land and only up 10. they wont even shoot 10% from 3 point land in Miami. this series is going 7.


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

their defense isnt half as good as New Orleans. not even close. overrated. You can't even compare Pacers defense to Pistons.. not in the same league


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Malik Allen


I still don't understand it


where is Samaki Walker?


----------



## MarioChalmers (Mar 26, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>reisedogg</b>!
> Did you see that ball movement boys.......That is why we will win this series......


This is our hood ******! Get out or get shot! :mrt: 

jk

Jamaal Tinsley will die tomorrow... Everyone paypal me money so I can "fix" him. :laugh:


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Malik Allen....I still don't get it....


how about Wang Zhi Zhi?


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

I'm wondering - is indiana's defensive strategy "fall down"? they fall down like old ladies if you look at them too hard...


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

thats why Malik Allen is in.....to accidentally tip balls in and get fouled....wow....


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>nickrock23</b>!
> their defense isnt half as good as New Orleans. not even close. overrated. You can't even compare Pacers defense to Pistons.. not in the same league


I dont know if their defense is that good I just think that they are so much more physical than us... We look like the little brother playing the older brother. Theyre just kicking our a** lol

But we only down 8 now


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

all ball

but its artest

therefore its a foul


----------



## RoyWilliams (May 25, 2003)

Im tired of hearing how strong Artest is.


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

thats not a foul on WADE!?!?!! HAHAHAHHAH


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

let's go make a ****ing run


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

WADE wow

WOOO they finally call a foul on Artest


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

8 point game miami ball, here come the crybaby pacers flop brigade


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

It's true the Heat are playing mad good defensivley


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

Thats 5 fouls on CB4!!!


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

wow


call a foul on the screen

****ing horse**** officiating tonight


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

:|


----------



## RoyWilliams (May 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Caron_Butler</b>!
> wow
> 
> 
> ...


You mean when Wade got tackled?


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Wade can't get around the screens they are settin up for Reggie


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

Why didnt Reggie retire :sigh:


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

how does ron artest take 20 free throws a game against us? dude shoots 2% form the field. guy gets too much respect from refs


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>nickrock23</b>!
> how does ron artest take 20 free throws a game against us? dude shoots 2% form the field. guy gets too much respect from refs


u can say that again


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Artest 11 FTs

Heat 16 FTs


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

Now its getting rediculous


----------



## MiamiHeat03 (Mar 28, 2003)

23123


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

wade with the off foul after 10 secs and 3 passes...the whistle blows 



amazing



we'll just bend over and take it in the ***


----------



## MiamiHeat03 (Mar 28, 2003)

Wade should have taken that shot.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

we ****ed up a game we could of easily won.....


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

not that it matters...but wasnt skip shooting a 3?


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

pacers 94
miami 81


----------



## RP McMurphy (Jul 17, 2003)

Right back at yah, C.B.










Like half the posts in every Heat game thread I've ever seen are whining about the officials. Don't know what you guys are complaining about. They called fouls on us when they were justified. Jeff Foster was hacking out there and he got in foul trouble right away. But when a team just sets tough screens and does power post moves on offense that's not fouling, that's just playing physical. If a 6-3 Dwyane Wade runs right into a big strong 7 foot Jeff Foster setting a pick and falls down you guys want them to call a foul on Foster even if it's a totally legitimate screen. Give me a break.

They didn't even call that many more fouls on Miami, it's just that a lot more of them were shooting fouls so we shot a lot more free throws than you did. That's to be expected when our two best offensive players have better post moves than anyone you have. You guys have finesse players.



> Originally posted by <b>Caron_Butler</b>!
> wanna bet that we still don't get calls in our house?
> 
> 
> we didnt get calls last series and we were the higher seed---we've got a bunch of young guys who get little respect from officials





> Originally posted by <b>Caron_Butler</b>!
> great call.....Freddie Jones drives out of control and theres a phantom call on Lamar Odom.....
> 
> 
> no respect at all


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

that's nice.....keep talking.........


----------



## MiamiHeat03 (Mar 28, 2003)

itsnt was the officials that much it was Miami's offesense that was very bad.
Also we outrebounded them and got alot more fast break game.

If we want to win a game then Jones has to hit more shots.


----------



## MarioChalmers (Mar 26, 2004)

I'd be glad to see EJ revert to his Laker form... The one that showed Kobe Bryant the ropes.


----------



## ZBoFanatic (Feb 10, 2003)

Jermaine O'neal went 5-17 and the Pacers still won by double digits. This looks like it will be an easy series for the Pacers. Wade is impressive though. He will be an All-Star in the near future.


----------



## RP McMurphy (Jul 17, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Caron_Butler</b>!
> that's nice.....keep talking.........


Five star post. 



> Originally posted by <b>ZBoFanatic</b>!
> Jermaine O'neal went 5-17 and the Pacers still won by double digits. This looks like it will be an easy series for the Pacers. Wade is impressive though. He will be an All-Star in the near future.


You can't assume he's going to shoot better than that in the rest of the series. He might, but the reason he shot 5-17 was that Brian Grant played good defense. He's not going to stop playing defense so that Jermaine can shoot a better percentage. Jermaine struggles a lot against big strong guys like Brian Grant.

On the other hand I do think you can assume that we will do a better job of rebounding the ball. We shouldn't ever get outrebounded by the Heat. There's no way Malik Allen is going to keep getting that many rebounds and Jermaine will do such a bad job of rebounding. He really did a bad job of that tonight.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

we played like hell and only lost by 11......


what does that say


----------



## Midnight_Marauder (Dec 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Caron_Butler</b>!
> we played like hell and only lost by 11......
> 
> 
> what does that say


You think that was the Pacers best game?........


----------



## ZBoFanatic (Feb 10, 2003)

"we played like hell and only lost by 11......"

No, you played like hell and got down by 23. Then you stepped it up and sliced the lead down, and eventually lost by 13. But, outside of JT, the Pacers played very very rusty offensively. I may be wrong, but I am almost positive that that is the worst the Pacers will play the rest of the playoffs. The Heat have an exciting up and coming duo in Wade and Butler, but they are just not yet good enough to compete with the machine.


----------



## RP McMurphy (Jul 17, 2003)

:laugh: :laugh: :laugh:

Everyone is bragging about whose team played worse. If you played like crap, that's a bad thing not a good thing. You can't assume that you are going to play better next game. If a guy had a bad game maybe it was because of the defense of the guy guarding him.


----------



## ZBoFanatic (Feb 10, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>reisedogg</b>!
> 
> 
> You think that was the Pacers best game?........


exactly. we are always strong defensively, but offensively, that is the worst i've seen us play in a longgg time. although, some of that has to be accreditted to the heat's defense which was very solid.


----------



## ZBoFanatic (Feb 10, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>ArtestFan</b>!
> :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:
> 
> Everyone is bragging about whose team played worse. If you played like crap, that's a bad thing not a good thing. You can't assume that you are going to play better next game. If a guy had a bad game maybe it was because of the defense of the guy guarding him.


c'mon man even TNT was saying it. "you can expect the pacers to just get better throughout the series." seriously, have you been watching the pacers this year? i know you can't just assume that you are going to play better next game, but it was very obvious that they were rusty as hell. and also, no one is bragging about who played worse. why would someone do that? that is not something to brag about. but knowing what a team is capable of, and seeing that they played well below there standards and still won easily is something good. we just better not play like that next time or we might lose.


----------



## RP McMurphy (Jul 17, 2003)

I know how good we were in the regular season. But as a team that has a history of choking in the playoffs, I'm not going to assume that we'll play as well as we did in the regular season until I see it happen. It's never a good thing to play below your standards, even if you win the game anyway, because a bad game might mean the beginning of a slump. It doesn't automatically mean you're going to play better in Game 2.

I'm not at all happy with how we rebounded or shot the ball today. If Jamaal Tinsley hadn't gotten hot or the Heat hadn't gone stone cold for awhile in the third quarter we could've easily lost this game.

Why is that cause for celebration?


----------



## ZBoFanatic (Feb 10, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>ArtestFan</b>!
> I know how good we were in the regular season. But as a team that has a history of choking in the playoffs, I'm not going to assume that we'll play as well as we did in the regular season until I see it happen. It's never a good thing to play below your standards, even if you win the game anyway, because a bad game might mean the beginning of a slump. It doesn't automatically mean you're going to play better in Game 2.
> 
> I'm not at all happy with how we rebounded or shot the ball today. If Jamaal Tinsley hadn't gotten hot or the Heat hadn't gone stone cold for awhile in the third quarter we could've easily lost this game.
> ...


no one said it was a good thing to play below standards. i said it was a good thing that we won, despite playing well below our standards.

no one is celebrating. i'm just not crying over winning a game by double digits despite playing like we haven't been on the court in 11 days, which we hadn't.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

we both played bad


but like someone else said...it wasnt a blowout....Indiana could have easily lost that game. the 3rd quarter is pretty much what won you the game. i'm not trying to discount your win, but we were close enough that I know we can win against you. It didn't make me think we have no shot tonight b/c during our runs you had no answer for us. Jermaine got checked by Haslem and Grant...it might be rust...but it also might be another victim of Grant's hustle. Jones was horrible tonight too, he should be expected to produce more in the next few games.

Overall, we both had some very rough spots. I'd expect us both to patch up our weak spots and come in Saturday night to fight. If you guys still think it's gonna be a sweep, you need to pay more attention to the game. That's all I can really say.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

...and a side note.

We had almost 200 posts in the game thread tonight which is EXCELLENT. Thanks to both the Pacers and Heat fans who were here tonight talking about the game. 

I'm going to be at the game on Saturday so I won't be around here---hopefully one of the Heat fans can get a good discussion going again for Game 2 so that we keep the posts coming.


----------



## ZBoFanatic (Feb 10, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>ArtestFan</b>!
> I know how good we were in the regular season. But as a team that has a history of choking in the playoffs


history of choking? i can think of one time when we have choked. Game 7 of the Eastern Conference Finals against MJ and the Bulls. We were up by 10 in the 4th, and missed over half of our freethrows in the 4th quarter. Other than that, when have we choked? Are you talking about last year? We may have had a better record than Boston, but they were clearly the better team. IT couldn't coach. The last time Carlisle was on our coaching staff, we went the NBA Finals. Do you remember Game 4 of that NBA Finals? Reggie and Kobe hitting 3's back to back to back to back? The Lakers one by 1 in Double OT and they took a 3-1 series lead. That wasn't a choke. That could have gone either way. We won the next game by 30ish, and Game 6 was an all out battle that the Lakers pulled off at home. No choke though.


----------



## ZBoFanatic (Feb 10, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Caron_Butler</b>!
> we both played bad
> 
> 
> ...


I think it will still be a sweep. But that is with no disrespect to Miami. I think the Heat can hang with the Pacers, and expect them to, but two things I know about the Pacers are that they will bring it every game, and they know how to finish games. Having said that, I would not be shocked if Miami pulled one off against us, but I will be if they win 2.


----------



## Joker (Aug 7, 2002)

whata difference the way we regard our opponent form last series to now.

it was pure bashing with NO and a lot of respect and praise with Indiana. sure feels different when u post comments.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

I like the way we cut the lead from 23 to 8. Its another example of how we never give up no matter what the situation


that big 3 by Tinsley got rid of our momemtum, and was the kast dagger. When that went in, it was over. Anyway, i think we could hang with thr pacers and keep the games close. Dont thik we could win more than 1 or a couple games, but we could defintly keep the games close and battle


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Joker</b>!
> whata difference the way we regard our opponent form last series to now.
> 
> it was pure bashing with NO and a lot of respect and praise with Indiana. sure feels different when u post comments.


the pacers deserve respect. They have the best record in the league, and their fans here are all respectful. Give praise where praise is due, and the Pacers defintly are due it


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

dude we played alright, we played good defense, we had more boards, were a very good rebounding team. the way i look at it, in miami, they wont shoot 9-18 from the arc. itll be more like 2-18, and those misses will translate into fast break points. its only 1 game. we cant expect the refs to give us calls. they let both teams play physical. we got away with 2 charges, and they got away with 2 charges. my only gripe is artest not having to make 1 shot before getting michael jordan-like respect on the fouls. only superstars like kobe are allowed to shoot 3-20 and have 20 pts. thats all im saying.
we are fine. we will beat them at home.


----------



## TheRifleman (May 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>wadecaroneddie</b>!
> 
> 
> the pacers deserve respect. They have the best record in the league, and their fans here are all respectful. Give praise where praise is due, and the Pacers defintly are due it


Yes, the Pacer posters, as well as all posters deserve to be treated with dignity.

With that said, I had to come and congratulate the Heat! As some of you know, I love how Riles went and got himself a guy with uber-talent, Odom and then also drafted Wade. How I wish that this team could have retained the Zo of old - he would have defended like his wife's honor was in jeopardy.


----------

